

Mind helping me with my survey? I have little karma, but heart HN :) - onassar
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFptaTN1S0JJTzlGREh5bHlDWTNzNVE6MQ

======
rewind
I'm going to fill out your survey to help out, but just a suggestion:

Your survey is all about golf, and this site isn't about golf. I'm sure your
survey is product research of some sort, but if you told us a bit about WHY
you're asking and WHAT you're thinking of building (you don't have to get too
detailed if you want to keep some details to yourself), you might get a better
response from users who may otherwise see your survey as very off-topic for
HN.

Just a thought.

~~~
onassar
Ya, you're right man. I'll work up a proper post for what I'm thinking. I was
hoping to just get some quick responses to gauge my idea before I posted it
too early, but I should prob work in an intro first. Thanks :)

